# watching SchH competition & Triangle SchH Club?



## robinm (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi! We would like to see some Schutzhund trials. We live in central NC. I did a Google search and found that Triangle SchH Club is not too far from us. I found a webpage stating they are in Angier, NC. So I checked this website: Events schedule, Southeastern Region USA Schutzhund Clubs. They have trials coming up May 26-27. 

Triangle SchH Club is one of the few clubs in the Southeast with*out* a website. I did another Google search but I cannot find an address or contact information. 

I don't want to join the club. We just want to watch some Schutzhund competition. Can anyone help me, please?

Thank you!
Robin


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

USA - Southeast Clubs

You will find the contact information on this page.


----------



## robinm (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, lhczth! http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/31659-lhczth.html


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Stan runs a farm and he's really busy this time of year so give him a day or two to get back with you.


----------

